# 717driver's 2019 Waypoint Analytical results



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I submitted a comprehensive soil sample from my front, side and backyard to Waypoint Analytical for a soil test last Friday (4/5/19) and the results were delivered today. They would've been delivered yesterday, but I didn't get a chance to call and pay before they closed.

Overall I think the results are pretty good. I'll need to add some sulfate of potash and phosphorous this year, but I'm pleasantly surprised with how it turned out. This house is a 2015 build and under the turf is fill made up of loads of rocks and construction debris. I spent more time trying to avoid rocks with the probe than anything. My major concern the extremely high Ca level and if this is okay for Tifway419?



Thank you for checking it out!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes on the P and K. Don't worry about the Ca, it doesn't affect the lawn. Sulfur is low too, the SOP should help

Since your pH is above 7, consider foliar applied iron. Ammonium sulfate should also be your nitrogen source to help with the pH.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

g-man said:


> Yes on the P and K. Don't worry about the Ca, it doesn't affect the lawn. Sulfur is low too, the SOP should help
> 
> Since your pH is above 7, consider foliar applied iron. Ammonium sulfate should also be your nitrogen source to help with the pH.


Thank you @g-man! I'm thinking I want to apply FAS this season, do you think that will provide the AS and Fe to drive the down pH?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

717driver said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Yes on the P and K. Don't worry about the Ca, it doesn't affect the lawn. Sulfur is low too, the SOP should help
> ...


It won't change your PH but applying iron foliarly will make it available to the plant. In high PH soils iron is bound in the soil and isn't as accessible by the turf.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Foilar iron for color. Soil applied AS for nitrogen and some pH help (low help).


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@g-man 
Is there an industry standard for the ppm ranges - VERY LOW, LOW, MEDIUM, OPTIMUM, VERY HIGH ?

I can't seem to find a chart on this for macros, assuming a Mehlich 3 extraction test method. I did find one on micros.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@TommyTester check  Ridgerunner soil test thread. There are multiple "ranges". I prefer the MLSN one.


----------

